# Big ones



## dacdots (Feb 19, 2006)

A woman was talking to her husband one day and told him she would like to have larger breast for him to enjoy.The husband told her every time you are in the bathroom to take a big wad of toilet paper and rub it all over her breast and they would grow.The wife very confused ask what good would that do and the husband replied well just look what it has done for your ass.


----------



## monty (Feb 21, 2006)

Hey, Brother! You forgot to mention the funeral arrangements for our brave soulmate!  :mrgreen: 
Monty


----------

